
Collection: Design Patterns - jmtame
http://www.flickr.com/photos/factoryjoe/collections/72157600001823120/
======
hsuresh
I almost skipped clicking the link, i thought it was yet another article/blog
on code design patterns. Really nice collection.

~~~
smanek
I actually want more code links ... there have been depressingly few of them
lately. Currently only one of the top ten is about code (talking about code
community or drama of the moment isn't code ...)

~~~
hsuresh
agreed, though i am bored of code design patterns.

------
mkyc
I find this hard to navigate, and it seems to mix good examples with bad. I
wish that it were organized in some better way. What about this do others find
useful?

~~~
Dancrew32
I think flickr is probably the worst way to navigate through all of these. Is
there any way to put each section into a slideshow or something? There's got
to be a better way

------
showerst
Peter Morville (Author of Oreilly's "Ambient Findability") has a great
collection of search UI patterns here:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/morville/collections/7215760378...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/morville/collections/72157603785835882/)

------
kingsley_20
factoryjoe's UI-Pattern collection is one of my secret UI weapons.

